

BackgroundCount - display char count in textarea using Google Chart API - Tichy
http://github.com/Bjoern/BackgroundCount/tree/master

======
Tichy
A direct demo can be seen in the form at the bottom of my last blog post:
[http://blog.blinker.net/2009/06/05/creating-twitter-this-
lin...](http://blog.blinker.net/2009/06/05/creating-twitter-this-
links/#twitterThisFor)

